# Redwood burl pot call



## daugher12 (Apr 5, 2015)

I got this blank along with a few others a few days ago from Treecycle. It's ready to be put together.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice grain pattern on it !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow - Nice depth of color. What did you use for a finish?


----------



## daugher12 (Apr 5, 2015)

It was a highly complicated finishing regime......... two coats of gloss deft rattle can lacquer and the final was satin RCL. My secret is out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks sharp!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2015)

So nice! Chuck


----------



## Bob Palmer (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice piece of wood!


----------

